# SIM - Scimitar Resources



## johnsoaa (4 August 2006)

A couple of big announcements recently but no real movement in the price.  Is this due to punters being a little nervous?


----------



## sydneysider (1 November 2006)

SIM is very tightly held and has a very large U tenement holding in the hottest areas in NT where they completely surround DYL's Napperby U project and they hold a ring of projects around Beverly in SA. One of the leases is about 15 kms from Beverly, next to AGS and MTN's Mt Gee.

They start drilling around DYL's Napperby in two weeks and follow up with a drill program at Glencoe next to Beverly and Honeymoon in December. SIM is very tightly held with 25 million shares held publicly and 35 million fully diluted. Market value is a puny $17 million. Stock chart has been under very steady accumulation for several months. Could get very interesting.


----------



## sydneysider (7 November 2006)

Now hitting 60-61, has potential to go over a dollar on the quality of its leases and current and upcoming drill programs in WA, NT & SA. A very active U junior.


----------



## MalteseBull (23 November 2006)

hit an all time high today with buying side building


----------



## nizar (23 November 2006)

MalteseBull said:
			
		

> hit an all time high today with buying side building




Yep im in this as of yesterday.
Technically excellent, strong uptrend.
Only 35m shares, can run on low volumes.


----------



## SilberEagle (15 January 2007)

Just 3 Cents to the all time high!

And nobody at home?


----------



## Gurgler (15 January 2007)

Sawasdee kharp, SilberEagle.

Not exactly nobody at home! We are holding and hoping something will happen soon! 

Been long in Thailand? We were there for four glorious years.

Greg


----------



## Deadcat (12 March 2007)

Anyone know what is happening with this one at the moment?  Not currently holding but keeping an eye on it.  Heard through a broker that there was supposed to be some positive news back in Feb but nothing released.


----------



## Gurgler (12 March 2007)

Deadcat said:
			
		

> Heard through a broker that there was supposed to be some positive news back in Feb but nothing released.




One would hope something will happen soon - been waiting for some sort of recovery after the correction, but very slow to move.


----------



## mmmmining (12 March 2007)

SIM's land holding across NT, SA and WA is very large and impressive. I believe the Yanrey Deposit could be economic viable. 

All SIM need is the JORC resources for  Yanrey, and a few drilling results in NT and SA. 

Lets see.


----------



## Gurgler (12 March 2007)

mmmmining said:
			
		

> SIM's land holding across NT, SA and WA is very large and impressive. I believe the Yanrey Deposit could be economic viable.
> 
> All SIM need is the JORC resources for  Yanrey, and a few drilling results in NT and SA.
> 
> Lets see.




Yes, the bredth of the land holding was what tweaked my interest originally. Do you know how long before these might arise? Are we talking weeks or months?


----------



## pussycat2005 (22 March 2007)

directors have been scooping up shares 
fantastic announcement out today

only 1 cent move

has this got a sign that says - no day traders allowed...... : capper at 70 cents  

this should be trading over $1 

why isn't it?


----------



## Joe Blow (22 March 2007)

pussycat2005 said:
			
		

> this should be trading over $1




Why should it be trading over $1?

Some more detail would be nice. Or is that just a ramp?


----------



## pussycat2005 (23 March 2007)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Why should it be trading over $1?
> 
> Some more detail would be nice. Or is that just a ramp?



 ok this is todays announcement


> Sydney - Thursday - March 22: (RWE Aust Business News) - Scimitar
> Resources (ASX:SIM) has an airborne EM survey which identified the same
> formation which hosts the Beverley and Beverley 4 Mile uranium deposits
> in South Australia.
> ...




Director buys 351647 shares on market.

It has two speculative buys 

rcr research report
Montagu Stockbrokers Research Report 


48 million shares fully diluted.

chart looks fantastic.

I am wondering why it hasn't hit a dollar yet compared to its u peers and why has it only moved one cent on such promising news....????


----------



## pussycat2005 (29 March 2007)

I forgot to add they have leases adjacent to pamela and angela.

Anyone noticed the mini breakout today?

80 cents


----------



## Sean K (2 April 2007)

This seems to be still relatively cheap for it's prospects. Market cap $46m ish fully diluted. Parhaps the last couple of days action is related to the AGS/Lake Frome interest. They look to have a couple of pretty good tennaments there, adjacent to Mt Gee and a very large holding between Beverley and Honeymoon. The NT ones next to A&P look prospective too...sp has certainly jumped. 

(not holding)


----------



## mmmmining (2 April 2007)

It is an overlooked uranium share. It has very balanced and large land holding in SA, NT, and WA.


----------



## Deadcat (10 April 2007)

Closed at 99c today.  Extremely pleasing


----------



## Sean K (11 April 2007)

Market cap still around $50m, this must still look cheap even though it's run hard the past week or so. 

Lake Frome looks to be highly fertile for U to me. Their tennaments sit around Mt Gee - Mt Painter, Arkaroola, Oban, Beverley, Honeymoon....

Can't upload the map as it's too large:

http://www.scimitarresources.com.au/images/stories/maps/lake-frome.jpg

This is just one of quite a few prospects across the country.

(not holding  )


----------

